# Did you know...?



## Morrus (Sep 1, 2006)

EN World currently gets about 10,000,000 page views every month.

Ecery day, it is visited by between 30,000 and 40,000 unique visitors.  Every month it is visited by 250,000 unique visitors.

Online at any given time, there are frequently between 1,000 and 2,000 people.

We've pruned and/or rebooted the messageboards six times in the last 5 years, plus we managed to lose 5 months of data earlier this year.

We get 30-40 new registered members every day.

Traffic is still increasing, five years later, every month.

We rock.  Thanks to you all.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2006)

I take full credit.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds great Morrus. I assume all those numbers help you with recruiting paying advertisers which of course helps the site. It says a great deal about the ownership, administration and membership of a site that keeps growing so well and for so long. A large amount of Kudos goes to Eric (and his Grandma) and you Morrus for doing such an excellent job of operating a safe, civil and personable place on the web. I am truley spoiled by ENWorld and find few other places as enjoyable as this (I'm still lurking on CM). I know we just had Morrus Appreciation Week, but still, it isn't said enough, Thank you. You are a large part of why this place is my home away from home and my site of solace. Rel, of course, is the other part. The rear-end part.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 2, 2006)

How much longer until we engulf the rest of the internet?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 2, 2006)

-Faints again-


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 2, 2006)

Go EN World!

Those stats are pretty impressive, in my mind; is there a site which has listing of most veiwed webpages, etc, which EN World would register on the radar? Just curious...

Anyways, thanks Morrus, E.N. himself, and the rest of the admins/mods who make this place simply awesome


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 2, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> I take full credit.




I agree.  The site should be renamed Rel World.  That's what everyone around here calls it anyway.  And "the Rellies" has a much nicer ring to it than "the Ennies", don't you think?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 2, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Go EN World!
> 
> Those stats are pretty impressive, in my mind; is there a site which has listing of most veiwed webpages, etc, which EN World would register on the radar? Just curious...




We'd barely register compared the the real biggies (eBay, Amazon, Google, FARK, Slashdot... these places make us look like a tiny blip!)


----------



## xmanii (Sep 2, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Those stats are pretty impressive, in my mind; is there a site which has listing of most veiwed webpages, etc, which EN World would register on the radar? Just curious...




According to Alexa: 

For USA: http://www.alexa.com/site/ds/top_sites?cc=US&ts_mode=country&lang=none 
For other nations: http://www.alexa.com/site/ds/top_500


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2006)

According to Alexa, EN World is 18,672, down 335 places in the last three months.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 2, 2006)

From America: The Book (written by the Daily Show staff)


> *Were you aware...*
> ... that "Did you know" is a registered trademark belonging to a rival publisher?


----------



## Rel (Sep 3, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I agree.  The site should be renamed Rel World.  That's what everyone around here calls it anyway.  And "the Rellies" has a much nicer ring to it than "the Ennies", don't you think?




Does the Pope know you've suggested this idea?  Because I'm not sure he'd be thrilled at the prospect of me gaining any further popularity.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 3, 2006)

We really have grown since the days of the Third Edition rumors.  So, thanks to everyone who helps make this site run so well and feel so friendly.


----------

